# I need someone's help



## fadingaway1986 (Feb 22, 2006)

For my first ever photography assignment, I have to right the procedures to developing B&W film.


We used Ilford HP5 Plus 400...

Now, I had three people in my group (I had one film, the other two shared a film between them)...

Now, they left me to do the agitation - and they were SUPPOSED to be writing down the times we did everything for...

Now - they didn't write anything down, did they! 


So I need your help, I need to know how long it would have been in the fixer for. It was Ilford HP5 400 Plus film in Kodak Rapid Fix. In the notes the teacher gave us it says minimum 6 minutes - dependant on the film.


Can anyone help me. I have tried looking around on the net, but all I seem to be finding it sheets for the developer (D-76 we used) or sheets that tell me times for use with Ilford fixer... Or Kodak fixer with kodak films...


So does anyone know the time for Ilford film in Kodak fixer?


Help me! It is due monday, so I still have a few days, but no more classes, so I can't ask the teacher (and I don't know she would help anyway - she isn't the most helpful)


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 22, 2006)

I found the silverprint website very good for information on chemicals http://www.silverprint.co.uk/

You can't really leave your film in fixer too long (just too short!)  It won't harm the film if it's a few minutes over and the film speed won't make any difference either.

The Kodak data sheets are good too but they take a bit of finding.  Have a look through the other posts here especially by Hertz for links to data sheets for chemicals.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for that 

Yep - I eventually found the kodak ones, but it only says for Kodak films. I am not sure if it would pretty much be the same. I will have a look at the site you gave me, and if I have no luck, I will write down six minutes, and just keep checking back to see if anyone has any other info 

Thankyou again. I suppose I better write your name on my assignment aswell. LOL

I wonder if I can add you to my bibliography - do you think just "plasticspanner, thephotoforum.com" would work? hehehehe


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Feb 22, 2006)

okkkk new question - whats that stick that you put the film spools onto when you take them out of the little tank (the patterson thingy).

Oh god I am so gonna fail... It's just the names of things that is really killing me... And I can't remember if the fixer was done still in the tank or taken out & put into deep tanks at that stage.


ARGH


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 22, 2006)

I just had a look in my chemical safe and Illford Hypam fixer is 2 mins @ 20 deg c so 6 mins for Kodak should be OK.  But remember it is also dependant on the temperature too.  If the fixer is cooler it should take a little longer so you'd best specify a temp like 20 deg c along with the time!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 22, 2006)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> okkkk new question - whats that stick that you put the film spools onto when you take them out of the little tank (the patterson thingy).
> 
> Oh god I am so gonna fail... It's just the names of things that is really killing me... And I can't remember if the fixer was done still in the tank or taken out & put into deep tanks at that stage.
> 
> ...


 
The "stick" the spirals push onto is just a spindle.  All it does is keep the film spirals in the centre of the tank and halds several spirals together if you're doing more than one film.

I would think that the fixer is done in the same tank as the developer.  Between the two chemicals the film is still sensitive to light.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Feb 22, 2006)

Cool - thanks sooooooooo much.... Hmm. They didn't actually tell us to get the temperature of the fixer....

Grrr. lol


I think I will just go with saying 6 minutes for the time being - i dont wanna stuff it up by adding in temperatures and getting them wrong.

BUT - I will keep that in mind for any further ones that I test...

I really hope they don't pick up on the times, etc. As I have just had to go off memory. I used the ilford chart for the developing times... I was sure we did it for about 11 minutes. (at about 24 celcius) but the chart doesnt add up, so i just agreed with what the chart said 



I will write down 6 minutes - thanks again for the help... & the names of those items.


----------

